# Hi from Edmonton



## ThorstenD (May 8, 2022)

Hi all, glad to have found a Canadian Maching Board!  I have a Smithy 1220 clone I bought an eternity ago at the long defunct House of Tools.  I'm sure some of you will roll your eyes, but the machine has served me very well for my main purpose, which is to make parts for the various motorcycle projects I have under way.  I installed a basic 3 axis DRO which has done wonders for accuracy and ease of use.  I've got all the bits and bobs to covert it to DC variable speed with a treadmill motor.  

Other stuff I have is a Princess Auto 4x6 bandsaw, a 20 ton hydraulic shop press, and an oxy acetylene outfit.  I'm about to set up a Multitool bench grinder with a 1 1/2 HP King Canada bench grinder for power.  And I just put down a deposit on a Modern Tool MD-45A bench mill. It'll make up for the marginal milling capabilites of the 3 in 1.

Look forward to being part of this interesting group!

Cheers,
Thorsten


----------



## YYCHM (May 8, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (May 8, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver


----------



## 140mower (May 8, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Everett (May 9, 2022)

Hey neighbor! I'm out in the Grove, so you're basically a neighbor, lol.

And for what it's worth, I don't roll eyes at the Smithy machines, as in the right hands they can make good parts.  I have a friend down near Taber with a bigger one and it has served him well.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 9, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## DPittman (May 9, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.  It sounds like your nicely equipped.  We love to see project pictures.


----------



## Crosche (May 9, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary and welcome to the forum!

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## jcdammeyer (May 26, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## Art M (May 26, 2022)

Welcome from Brandon. Nothing wrong with a 3 in one


----------



## Brian26 (Jun 1, 2022)

Greetings, neighbor from a fellow Edmontonian. Great group!


----------

